# How can you prevent smoke/ BBQ smell from leaving your property?



## fwismoker (Jul 27, 2015)

OK what you got?

http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2015...st-to-keep-barbecue-smoke-in/?intcmp=trending


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 27, 2015)

You can't, just install this !   Next county won't know where it come from !   :biggrin:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/c0/GRES-2.jpg/220px-GRES-2.jpg


----------



## jcbigler (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm glad I don't live inside city limits. We can smoke meat, burn our trash, and shoot our guns as we please.

But, I fear just like gun ownership, or days are numbered.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 28, 2015)

I had an upstairs neighbor at our last apartment that complained about the smell of my MES smoking. He complained to the complex manager...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...She stopped by to tell me about it. She started laughing and said," Don't worry about that Jerk. " " My husband fires up his Lang 3 times a week and I don't give a 5#!T if the neighbors like it or not! "...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





... In an effort to keep the peace, I did keep long smokes to really windy days, no complaints...JJ


----------



## cal1956 (Jul 28, 2015)

maybe that man should just give up cooking , I mean hell if he can't get bbq to smell good that just might be an indication of what kind of cook he really is !!!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jul 28, 2015)

Liberal America at it's finest right there!


----------



## joe black (Jul 28, 2015)

Welcome to the Unites States of the offended.


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 28, 2015)

"How can you prevent smoke/ BBQ smell from leaving your property?"  You live more than 300 yds from your closest neighbor.


----------



## b-one (Jul 28, 2015)

if my neighbor complains I would tell them to teach there three dogs not to bark at a pin drop from a mile away. Glad I don't live next to many complainers, it may help I plow two of the neighbors drives for free if they behave.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 30, 2015)

Jeeze...I just stumbled into this one. Ridiculous...what some people are arrogant enough to complain about.

Rant Alert...

Yeah, I'd be willing to pull the cord on the rubbish sorting machine (internet, public records, and more) and toss some dirt back in their faces...like everything they do that could possibly annoy anyone...or dig up the ashes from their dark closet, then tell them to shut their-pie holes, or I go public. A little incentive goes a long way towards finding the dirt on someone. Maybe I hold a grudge against that type, maybe not...maybe I don't get mad...maybe I just get even...it's up to them to find out how far they're willing to test their luck, and how far one can go with enough incentive to set things straight. There's more than one way to skin a cat...or shut-up a nosy neighbor. To the nosy whiners of the world, re-read the above, 'cuz you may be next.

I will say this: most people around here don't care about what others are doing, unless it may present a danger to someone...as it should be. I don't complain about my neighbor standing on her back door step smoking cigarettes late at night while the smoke is carried straight to my deck (where all of my cookers are located)...I could, but why make a fuss over that? She'd be forced to smoke indoors and subject everyone in the house to second-hand smoke. So, I keep my pie-hole shut and leave well enough alone instead of meddling and making things worse.

Yeah, liberals don't have a place in my world. Try to run my life by swaying some political entity to break the constitution and bend things in your favor and you might wanna grow a second pair of eyes...in the BACK of your head...and you still might not see me coming. I've been to court before over crap like this...plaintiff wasn't happy with the out come..and so, they shut their pie-holes, or would have faced criminal charges. You gotta know how to play the political and legal game, and time your moves...know when it's time to hire an attorney (yeah, I despise most of them, too)...or you're the one who takes the shaft.

OK, rant off...

Sorry, this sort of thing just pizzes me straight off. I'm better now.

Eric


----------



## robertsonb (Nov 30, 2015)

Its just down right un-American not to like the smell of barbeque on the smoker.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 30, 2015)

Bet that neighbor late at night isn't just smoking you think?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 30, 2015)

Yup they move here and complain about the smell of chicken houses the cows and the pigs hell it was farm land when they moved here.

Did you ever think about inviting them to dinner that may be all it takes to hook them on smoking.


----------



## zach5483 (Dec 1, 2015)

I would just keep on smoking.


----------



## talan64 (Dec 1, 2015)

I have 2 "direct" neighbors, next to me. One (Mark) has a BGE and a Treager, so he's got something going most of the time.
Our other neighbor.....well in her words "I don't know what you and Mark are smokin' over there, but it sure does smell good"!

I think her only complaint would be we don't share enough.


----------



## travisty (Dec 1, 2015)

We currently live in a Townhouse and have an attached neighbor, She is a chain smoker (cigarettes not meat) and our house occasionally fills up with the nasty stench if we have the sliding door cracked. I do a lot of BBQ and smoking so even though I don't think the smells are even (especially since ive got kids) I guess I cant really complain too much. I just sort of hope my smoking really fills her place up to make sure we are somewhat "even". If she ever complains, ill just report her to the HOA since drifting cigarette smoke is against the rules, while BBQ smoke is not.

Our new place is on a half acre with a cattle ranch behind the fence, so I think ill be safe there for whatever, just cant wait for the build to be finished already.


----------



## venture (Dec 1, 2015)

My summer smokes draw flies from long distances.

Now I have to put up with the offended victim class too?  I don't think so!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Dec 1, 2015)

Life, liberty and the persuit of happiness.  I work hard to make a decent *life* for me and my family.  I served 9 yrs to protect the *liberties* we all enjoy as Americans.  And brother, when I have a big ole hunka meat in one of my smokers, I am in the *persuit of my happiness.*  And if the smell of my happiness offends someone, well last I checked, we are not guaranteed the right to not be offended.  And it doesn't hurt that my next door neighbor is a quarter mile away.


----------



## sfprankster (Dec 1, 2015)

Travisty said:


> We currently live in a Townhouse and have an attached neighbor, She is a chain smoker (cigarettes not meat) and our house occasionally fills up with the nasty stench if we have the sliding door cracked. I do a lot of BBQ and smoking so even though I don't think the smells are even (especially since ive got kids) I guess I cant really complain too much. I just sort of hope my smoking really fills her place up to make sure we are somewhat "even". If she ever complains, ill just report her to the HOA since drifting cigarette smoke is against the rules, while BBQ smoke is not.
> 
> Our new place is on a half acre with a cattle ranch behind the fence, so I think ill be safe there for whatever, just cant wait for the build to be finished already.


Your issues may arise from your new neighbors, the offended cattle seeing their friends and family members being served at the picnic table.


----------



## travisty (Dec 1, 2015)

sfprankster said:


> Your issues may arise from your new neighbors, the offended cattle seeing their friends and family members being served at the picnic table.


LOL, I actually laughed out loud here at work! Poor cattle will have to watch their cousins cook! good thing there's a good barbed wire fence between us!


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 3, 2015)

From the pics, it looks like that might be a pretty close residential neighborhood. So is mine, but I only cook a little MB, and the only "complaints" I've heard go like, "What are you cooking, that smells heavenly!" What are they considering a commercial smoker? Is he just cooking to eat or is he pre-cooking to sell? We should be careful, there might be two sides to this story...


----------



## skorepeo (Dec 3, 2015)

Environmentalist BS cracks me up. They will go hug a tree because it has feelings but then say they are Vegan! Please veggies have feelings too. I would go around and video all the restaurants that have smoke pouring out of their vents. Tell this chump to go take care of them first.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 3, 2015)

Travisty said:


> We currently live in a Townhouse and have an attached neighbor, She is a chain smoker (cigarettes not meat) and our house occasionally fills up with the nasty stench if we have the sliding door cracked. I do a lot of BBQ and smoking so even though I don't think the smells are even (especially since ive got kids) I guess I cant really complain too much. I just sort of hope my smoking really fills her place up to make sure we are somewhat "even". If she ever complains, ill just report her to the HOA since drifting cigarette smoke is against the rules, while BBQ smoke is not.
> Our new place is on a half acre with a cattle ranch behind the fence, so I think ill be safe there for whatever, just cant wait for the build to be finished already.



You'll be fine until cows start missing legs! 

Back in the late 80's a family from California moved up here to OrEgon and bought a chunk of property with awesome views of the mountains. It was sandwiched between a small dairy farm on one side and a pig farm on the other. After living in the house for a month the Califonian filed a lawsuit against his neighbors in county court over the "Offensive" smells. The presiding judge didn't even let them get through opening statements. Threw the case out and made the Californian pay all legal fees and court costs. 

House was up for sale a week later and the Californian left. 

The dairy is no longer there and the pig farm only has a couple pigs. The new owners of that house have goats, sheep, chickens, cows and a few horses!


----------



## pittocarrillo (Dec 3, 2015)

Wow that's just straightened crazy
I'm glad my neighbors don't complaint about my smoke 
One time I had 2 smokers seasoning and believe me when i said it was smoke

And all they said was can I come over[emoji]127831[/emoji][emoji]127831[/emoji][emoji]127831[/emoji][emoji]127831[/emoji]


----------



## prestonk08 (Dec 3, 2015)

My neighbors LOVE when I fire up my offset!  Either it smells good, they know they're getting fed that evening, or they know a party is gonna happen and they can watch me slowly go down hill!  Move to Michigan!!!


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Dec 6, 2015)

I live in a neighborhood with all the houses right next to each other.  Only 1 neighbor has complained, and he lives across the street a couple doors down.  He complained once during the summer, asked me if I had a fire going because the smoke was apparently getting into his house.  I told him I was smoking some food and would  be done in a couple hours.  He just said ok and asked to try to keep it down.  I said sure, never changed my smoking practices and he never complained again even I though have smoked plenty of times.  I think the old man just wanted an excuse to complain.  Even if they did I'll just share some food with them and they'll change their minds.


----------

